# Billow V2 Nano



## Smoky Jordan (23/11/15)

Hi Guys

My question is which wire to use on the above- Nickel or Kanthal in terms of the below:

Best flavour?
Best juice consumption?

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Maxxis (23/11/15)

Depends. Do you have a mod capable of Temp Control?

If so I'd consider Ti01 or titanium. Easier to build than Ni.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/11/15)

Maxxis said:


> Depends. Do you have a mod capable of Temp Control?
> 
> If so I'd consider Ti01 or titanium. Easier to build than Ni.


Yes Sir I have 2 eVic VT's raring to go. Is the TI not a lot "softer" more flimsy? What guage would you recommend?


----------



## Maxxis (23/11/15)

Personally for a dual coil I'd go with dual 26g coils in titanium. Nickel is like building with dental floss. I simply dont like it.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/11/15)

Maxxis said:


> Personally for a dual coil I'd go with dual 26g coils in titanium. Nickel is like building with dental floss. I simply dont like it.


Thanks @Maxxis much appreciated


----------

